# Artificial Anal Sphincter on the way



## Nakir22 (Mar 4, 2012)

http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2011-08/wfbm-ruh080911.php

http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn20784-artificial-anal-sphincter-could-limit-bowel-incontinence.html

http://content.usatoday.com/communities/sciencefair/post/2011/08/biologists-grow-replacement-sphincters-in-mice/1#.UPSQCfLjGMt


----------



## DevilOnMyBack (Aug 30, 2012)

This is the whackest shit someone could do ahaha, unless you got your as$hole ripped off I think this is pretty drastic ahaha pretty funny though


----------

